# Are Broncos good for plowing?



## Rcappa (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking to get a Bronco or Broco II in the year range from 1988-1996 and was wondering if anyone has any pros or cons on using it as a plow truck.

Any info at all would be helpful.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Get a Bronco and beef up the front end. Short wheel base is great for plowing but you should run ballast. Fords rust bad, try to find one without too much; it aint easy.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

A Bronco and a Bronco II are nothing alike.

Broncos are based on the F-150 chassis/drivetrain.

Bronco II's are based on the Ranger chassis/drivetrain.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I had an 88 Bronco. The I put a HD set of coil springs in the front and helped the sag a fair bit. The tight turning radius is the real plus with these. The downside is the rear ans side windows fogging. If you have to carry shovels it can be a pain. The other thing was the low output of the alternator, I guess you could up grade it. When I bought it the Broncos were almost 1/2 the price of full size Blazer/Jimmys so for the money they were a good deal.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I plow with mine and it's a great truck. I put timbrens on the front and no sag when the plow is on. I plowed 16 hours for the town plowing roads and no prblems. For parking lots the tight turning radius cant be beat. Mine just turned 170000 miles. Be careful withthe rust on whatever you look at.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

definitly not a Bronco II, but I see a ton of Broncos with plows on them. A friend of my dad's plowed with a bronco for 12 years and the guy that he sold it to still plows with it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I plowed with a Bronco II for 3 seasons. It had a 6 foot standard Meyer plow on it not a 2 meter. I put heavy duty cargo coils on the front end to carry the weight. You have to upgrade the alternator and upgrade the supply wire to the battery. Put the biggest battery that will fit on the tray. I broke 2 front axle shafts in the time I used it. I added big backup lights and full size mirrors. They are the driveway machines. You just can't plow like the big dogs can. Plow with the storm, don't let it get 8 inches deep and try to move it well.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Fernalddude* is the guy to ask about Bronco II plowing. I think he runs 2 or 3 of them. He will chime in if he sees the post.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

we run four broncos with 7.5 westerns and this one with a boss 7.5 vee


----------

